# [SOLVED] Antivirus blocking the internet



## dang78 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there,
I am having some trouble with the antivirus software. Let me tell you
I had AVG antivirus installed but I thought it was causing some problems.
So I unistalled it and downloaded a trial version of Bitdefender.
Got it installed and found out I can't browse the web via Firefox. So I was trying to go through all the settings in Bitdef. but no luck.
Uninstalled BD, rebooted the comp, still no internet. I did clean the registry and spyware as well...same thing.
But the weird bit is that somehow I can browse the internet using old IE8 (64bit only. 32bit is not working?).
I was also trying to re-install AVG but it could not complete as the connection with their server was blocked.
It seems like something is blocking everything apart from 64bit ver. of IE8.
So I am rather confused at this point. 
Any help would be highly appreciated!!
Cheers,
Danny


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Antivirus blocking the internet*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried a system restore back to a time it worked OK ?

I am concerned since you said that you cleaned the registry of spyware.

AVG is not the greatest A/V anymore but I have never know it to block the internet. I have on 3 PC's right now.

I suspected your PC is still infected with something.

BG


----------



## dang78 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Antivirus blocking the internet*

Hi BG,
Thanks so much for your reply!
Yep, I've tried to restore the system to it's previous state twice. But it didn't help unfortunatelly.
I was actually thinking it's not AVG causing this but bitdefender as it could update itself whilst the other software couldn't. It's uninstalled now but might have left some software remains in the system.
Anyway, I am seriously thinking of re-installing the system. going though all the hassle again..arghh!
I'm not giving up yet, but probably soon
Cheers,
Danny


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Antivirus blocking the internet*

Try using the bitdefender removal tool:

How to uninstall BitDefender

See if that helps any.

BG


----------



## dang78 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Antivirus blocking the internet*

Thanks a million once again BG.
It didn't work though:/
anyway, already installing system on a different hard drive.
I need comp for work so can't really spend too much time on figuring out what's wrong with it.
All the best!!
Danny


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Antivirus blocking the internet*

There are times when a re install is quicker and better. Glad you are getting it back up.

Marking this posted solved.

BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Antivirus blocking the internet*

Good Post.....:smile:


Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Have you tried a system restore back to a time it worked OK ?
> 
> ...


----------

